# Belly Fat: Just above hips, just below ribs



## Laura Zone 5

I know that when your body is under a lot of stress, you 'cortisol' dump, and the older you get....the harder it is to process, and it is 'stored' in the belly area (fat).

Just above my hips, and just below my ribs I have this 'pooge' that I want to go away. I am 5'7" and 127lbs, and it's about 3lbs of 'pooge' that needs to go.

Sit ups are out of the question (back)

I am SUPER active, I do not drink soda, I do not consume fast food, processed packaged foods, artificial sweeteners. 

1. Is there a way to 'purge' the extra cortisol that has built up in my mid-section.

2. How do I get rid of this belly. It's just gross.


----------



## Taylor R.

There are lots of core strengthening exercises you can do while upright to avoid so much strain on your back.

Stand with your feet shoulder width apart, put your hands on your hips and lean back and forth, using your hands to feel your belly muscles working (okay, I guess that's not a requirement, but it helps me keep my form). The movement is marginal, but it really helps tone the obliques.

Stand and thrust your hips forward and up, keeping your core tight. You can even do this one sitting in a chair and feel the results.

I was a Zumba instructor for a while, and if you're into work-out programs, it's a great one for core strength. It's fun and not so hard on your body (until you get up the next morning with sore thighs and abs). My grandma (who is 75 and has arthritis) does it and loves it.

Really working those core muscles helps burn fat. I'd imagine with back issues, you avoid using them a lot out of habit to help keep from hurting it.


----------



## emdeengee

It isn't just cortisol (the stress hormone) but estrogen that deposits belly fat. And that is very common in peri and menopausal women. If you are not in that age group it could be a hormone imbalance. You are 5'7" and weigh 127 pounds so you are not overweight in any way except for the fat ponch. Have you had your hormones checked?


----------



## d'vash

Having well-developed obliques helps keep a flat tummy, but I agree you should check your hormon levels to confirm everything is in order.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

How do you do that? Just go to the doc and ask for a blood test?


----------



## emdeengee

It is just a blood test. I don't know what the cost is (Canadian so I never see a bill). 

It actually should be included in your yearly physical - for both men and women.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

SWEET action.
I have an apt with the OB and will have him Dracula me and find out what the heck is going on.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## myheaven

I woul love to be 5'7 and 127. I'm 5 foot and 143. I cannot for the life of me drop weight. I have been under extreme stress for the last 4 years. That helps. 
Yoga is awesome to help strengthen your core and tone the abs and perfect for a bad back.


----------



## Terri

Belly fat is often a sign that your body is not dealing with carbohydrates very well: the fat cells of the abdomen are more sensitive to swings in the amount of insulin in your body.

Youa re NOT overweight: you might try eating fewer carbs at one sitting and more lean protien


----------



## myheaven

Also laura ladies are Meant to have a pouch. We carry babies. Most men I know find it very sexy. But that's the guys I have talked with. I can only picture a tall skinny lady with your measurement. Also how many babies have you had?
I highly reccomend core strength yoga.


----------



## Belfrybat

Ditto what Terri wrote. At your heighth, the normal range for you is 126-139 if you are small-boned. Add 10 lbs. if you are medium boned. So you are already below weight for your height. Thickening middle is often a symptom of insulin resistance, which can lead to diabetes. Cut the carbs and up the protein and see if it helps. Also, a blood sugar check wouldn't be a bad idea. You can get a Relion Prime meter and strips really cheap from Walmart. Check fasting and 90 minutes after finishing a meal (or 2 hours after beginning if you are a slow eater).


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I have an apt with my OB, and he is gonna do a blood draw for the hormone check.
I will also tell him to check my insulin and thyroid.

I wish I had time for Yoga. I rented a couple of videos from the library and it looks SO relaxing.....

I had 3 babies in 4 years but the youngest is almost 20.
This 'pooge' showed up 5-6 years ago, but in the last 1.5 years, it really bothers me.
It is definitely bigger the week before Aunt Flo comes to town...bloating was my guess.
But it's not 'loose skin'. 

I don't think I have ever looked forward to a blood draw as much as I am this one!!


----------



## mekasmom

Some things in life can only be fixed by plastic surgery. It's just one of those bad things about aging.... bags under the eyes, baby belly, saggy rear, lowering chest........ Some things are just a normal part of the aging process. 
I wish you the best with any and all things you try. I hope they work for you. But, don't be too discouraged if you find that gravity's effect on the body is just part of aging. Our skin stretches with each pregnancy. And it isn't snap back lycra. Sometimes it just stays stretched a bit. But look at the wonderful blessings we have getting all stretched out that way. (((Laura)))


----------



## Bret

Belly fat belfrybat aggravates my speed reading dificulty. This summer's outdoors work may make you look and feel better. I picked up a couple of buckets of fallen ear corn every day after work for the cows, before even more fence row cutting, clearing and picking up. I can't believe what happed to my mid-section and belt notches when I wasn't even trying. Of course, I have not had babies. I had to learn to do knee bends better because it was tough on my back.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

mekasmom said:


> Some things in life can only be fixed by plastic surgery. It's just one of those bad things about aging.... bags under the eyes, baby belly, saggy rear, lowering chest........ Some things are just a normal part of the aging process.
> I wish you the best with any and all things you try. I hope they work for you. But, don't be too discouraged if you find that gravity's effect on the body is just part of aging. Our skin stretches with each pregnancy. And it isn't snap back lycra. Sometimes it just stays stretched a bit. But look at the wonderful blessings we have getting all stretched out that way. (((Laura)))


So, are you saying that almost 20 years AFTER I have had my last child, that now I am going to have a pooge?
I was fat as a whale with the third child.....but again, 20 years ago, and back then, I COULD do sit ups etc (and did) to tighten up and lose the fat.
I have not had this 'belly fat' problem for 20 years, just the last 5-6...and I thought (based upon what I have been reading) it's my stress level / cortisone levels are way off.

I wish it was just 'loose skin'....but I know it's not....

From Aug 2011-March 2012.....I lost A LOT of weight, and that belly fat, was gone. All be it, I looked like a starved child.....but.....it was gone. SO I know, it can 'go away' and it's not saggy skin. My belly was tight as a drum (like pre-kids tight.) 

I have 3 stretch marks.....and they are about 1 inch long, each.
I tell my youngest child "she was clawing her way out"....and that they are the 3 best marks on my body!!


----------



## Taylor R.

That's funny, I have ONE on my belly from my second pregnancy (my back is a whole different story). It's ginormous, almost 3 inches long almost 4 years after my last baby and all the baby weight has been long gone for over 3 years. I have always told my son that it was from his head when he'd push off of my ribs with his little feet and shove his head into my hip.

It sounds like you're in great shape, so hopefully your doc will find something and be able to help. I imagine it would be incredibly frustrating after all the healthy choices and sacrificed deserts to now be fighting with the pooge, as you say.


----------



## Aricela

Hi, did you ever figure out what it was?? I’m very curious because I’m troubled with the exact same thing. I would appreciate a reply very much!! Thank you


----------



## Terri

Sometimes belly fat is caused by your blood sugar level jumping up and down.

When your blood sugar level is high, your insulin level goes up so that the blood sugar goes into your cells, And, for some reason, the fat cells in your belly are more sensitive to this than some other cells. So they "eat" more, or so my nursing instructor has said.

The cure is to eat fewer carbs AT ONE SITTING and more lean meat and low carb vegetables. Because, meat is digested more slowly and will release a slow, steady amount of sugar into your blood, which means that both your blood sugar level and your insulin level remain low. And, your body uses it as it is released, instead of storing it in your fat cells. If you eat a lot of carbs at one sitting instead the opposite happens: the food hits your system all at once, your blood sugar rises, and your body stores the excess blood sugar in your fat cells, especially in your belly fat cells. 

Beef. It's what's for dinner. Also chicken, fish, turkey, ham, etc. Plus a smallish serving of a carbohydrate and as many low carb vegetables as you want.


----------



## reneedarley

I just read this article today
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health-fitness/body/blimey-accidentally-got-abs-40s/


----------

